# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  اهداف مباره الزمالك وبتروجيت فى الدورى الممتاز بتاريخ 21/2/2013

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الدورى المصرى 2013

اهداف مباره الزمالك وبتروجيت فى الدورى الممتاز بتاريخ 21/2/2013





فقد  قام اللاعب عبد الله سيسىه بإحراز الهدف الاول وقام بعده اللاعب احمد جعفر  بإحراز الهدف الثانى ثم قام اللاعب احمد عيد عبد الملك بإحراز الهدف  الثالث

لمشاهده الفيديو

اهداف مباره الزمالك وبتروجيت فى الدورى الممتاز بتاريخ 21/2/2013
المصدر : اهداف الزمالك

*

----------

